# COD 5 Poll



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

What rank are you?


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

36 for us.

Having an all dayer tomorrow though so should be up to 40-42 ish tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Currently '10' dead!

Not been playing the m/p that much its good fun but I grew bored of cod4 and this is essentially the same thing!

That said I will need to prestige at least 'once'!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Currently '10' dead!
> 
> Not been playing the m/p that much its good fun but I grew bored of cod4 and this is essentially the same thing!
> 
> That said I will need to prestige at least 'once'!


Drop a vote in dude pls :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Zombie mode is ace on 2 player. Sounds freak me out on the surround.

I have actually gone back to Pikes Peak on Colin McRae Dirt, it's awesome!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

zombie mode is great freeks you out a bit if you are covering a window and one get in behind you:devil:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

52  with 18hours of game play, prestige mode is level 65 on CoD-WaW
But i do mainly play headquaters and on average getting over 1000 xp a game!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Big Ells said:


> 52  with 18hours of game play, prestige mode is level 65 on CoD-WaW
> But i do mainly play headquaters and on average getting over 1000 xp a game!


Thats top scores dude.

We are now on 52 (Nearly got the PP?? machine gun which = kill fest !)


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

26 for me

i got to 35 1st pres on cod 4.

my mates a geek and got to 55, level 10 on cod 4, and is on 15 prestige on cod5.

the thing that REALLY FU(KS me off with cod5, ive never stayed in a lobby for more than 3 games, so when i do find a good team, it gets closed, and then i join a bunch of blind people :lol:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

^^^

Me too

I came off it this morning because the host ended the game 4 games in a row


----------

